# CS non vib pp



## Rob (Jan 2, 2010)

As I go through the many sounds contained in the CS library I have come across the non vibrato patches... the pp layer, actually, as I usually dissect every library so that I can rebuild my own sounds. I think the stillness of the non vib layer has a potential for those mysterious moments, and I am sure I'm not saying nothing new  , but I have put together a brief chord sequence so that you can hear the single pp non vib layer used in context, no eq applied, just a bit of reverb. Thanks for listening,


http://www.robertosoggetti.com/cs_non_vib_pp.mp3

Roberto


----------



## lux (Jan 2, 2010)

great example Roberto, very convincing


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice one Rob. Where did you get the ports - scripted?


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2010)

Lux said:


> great example Roberto, very convincing



thanks Luca, non vibrato strings can be just the right sound for such situations...



Frederick Russ @ 2nd January 2010 said:


> Nice one Rob. Where did you get the ports - scripted?



thank you, Frederick, those are sips legato with rather extreme settings, like 800 ms xfade/24 cents bend


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 2, 2010)

Rob @ Sat Jan 02 said:


> As I go through the many sounds contained in the CS library


Err... what's the "CS library"?


----------



## José Herring (Jan 2, 2010)

Cinematic Strings. Imo the most underrated library of 2009. I really do think this library shines where others fail.

A combination of this and LASS would be killer imo. 

I'm waiting for HS to come up to make my final decisions as I'm not in a position to get everything. But, I'm leaning towards LASS and Cinematic strings for my string needs.

The free Monster Stacc patch is killer. I'm using it on just about everything these days.


Jose


----------



## Niah (Jan 2, 2010)

That was really good Rob, as always.

I mostly stay away from the non vib samples to be honest :oops: so this was a real eye opener for me.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2010)

josejherring @ 2nd January 2010 said:


> Cinematic Strings. Imo the most underrated library of 2009. I really do think this library shines where others fail.
> ...
> Jose



+1



Niah @ 2nd January 2010 said:


> That was really good Rob, as always.
> 
> I mostly stay away from the non vib samples to be honest Embarassed so this was a real eye opener for me.
> 
> Thanks for posting.



thank you Niah! I must confess this has been a new find for me too, maybe because the CS non vib samples retain some life in them...


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cool, Rob. 

I think this is another good example that samples can invite you playing them, if they are sounding so well... .


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2010)

germancomponist @ 3rd January 2010 said:


> Very cool, Rob.
> 
> I think this is another good example that samples can invite you playing them, if they are sounding so well... .



yeah, very true


----------



## A/V4U (Jan 3, 2010)

Rob, thanks for sharing. I noticed any library is design to be creative. Just learn or know how to or where to use it. This is great example.


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2010)

A/V4U @ 3rd January 2010 said:


> Rob, thanks for sharing. I noticed any library is design to be creative. Just learn or know how to or where to use it. This is great example.



thank you, A/4VU... I agree and have found that in order to be creative I have to deal with very simple material, something that I can control like single layers or even single samples sometimes...


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 5, 2010)

Rob,

Thanks for this demo of the non vibrato strings.
CS is just one of the great libraries I've bought recently and I'm in the sweet shop unable to choose where to go and what to do but you are showing me the way as usual.

Great work and I will investigate the scripting thing.

Ray


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2010)

hey Ray, thank you, I know what you mean, having too many choices can be paralyzing...


----------



## Revson (Jan 5, 2010)

Aside from the writing (cool) I'm impressed by the soundstage, very convincing and just a great sound. I played with the mic position flash demo recently and that was a real eye-opener to the potential of the three mic positions in CS.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 5, 2010)

CS is a very good library. I own that as well as LASS and Jose is right- both compliment each other quite nicely.


----------



## JBacal (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice. I particularly like the high violins at the end.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Studio E (Jan 5, 2010)

THis is really cool sounding. I am going to have to learn more about CS. Why do all these great string libs have to come out at the same time. Great job with this.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice. Herrmannesque. 



Studio E @ Tue Jan 05 said:


> Why do all these great string libs have to come out at the same time.



Yeah. Hopefully we'll have a rush of brass libs next year, I'm ready for some of those.


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys for listening!



synthetic @ 6th January 2010 said:


> Very nice. Herrmannesque.
> 
> ...



thanks synthetic, actually I'm studying some of Herrmann scores... btw, after having listened to McNeely perform Psycho with the Royal Scottish Orchestra, I went to Amazon to buy the mp3 album. Well, I found out that Italians are not allowed to buy download music on amazon, I tried uk, fr, de to no avail. If the reason is that in Italy many are illegally downloading music, why do they block those that are willing to pay? Isn't this a way of encouraging piracy? I don't know...


----------

